# space for rabbits



## hitnspit (Mar 29, 2011)

i need to build a pen for my rabbits. New Zealand White. I am getting 1 buck and 3 does. Do i build a pen for each and what size should they be? Thanks jim


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 29, 2011)

Definitely need a separate cage for each. Females are very territorial. The buck has to have a cage so that when/if you decide to breed him to a female, you take HER to his cage. You might even want to make a cage for the kits as they grow. Most that I have read say that the cage needs to be about   24 x24x 16 so that they have enough room to hop around and get a little exercise in. There are lots of good sights to check out if you google rabbit cages or hutches to get some ideas on size and other things. Good Luck in your building process. I will be doing just that is a day or so.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is my set up and it works for me.  I have NZW, Cali, and Rex.  The holes are 2'Wx2'Hx3'L


----------



## hitnspit (Mar 29, 2011)

I plan on breeding my NZW. Is the 2'X2X3' going to be big enough. Let me get this right. I put the doe in with the buck in HIS pen. Do i just guess that the deed has been done or just give it a few days and hope for the best. Thanks to all that help......jim


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 29, 2011)

From what most everyone has written on here, you put the doe into the bucks cage and IF they mate it shouldn't take but a few minutes. The buck will mount the doe from behind and within a few he will make some sort of noise and fall off her either backwards or sideways. I have also read that within an hour or so you should put her back in with the buck to make sure they have mated, sometimes they will do it again. Not sure if you mate them again in days or just the once after the first time. There has to be someone on here with a LOT more experience than I have.  The space should be fine.  ALWAYS but the doe into the bucks cage. She is territorial and might kill or hurt the male. Take her out and put her back into her own cage after they have mated. GOOD LUCK and I hope that someone else answers this better than I have.      Deb


----------



## hoodat (Mar 29, 2011)

Rabbit does are unusual in that they don't actually come into heat. The mating itself causes her to ovulate. If you get the mating reaction described above you should have a succesful mating. It doesn't hurt to see if she'll rebreed in an hour or so but personally I never mate them again after that. In my experience she won't mate again if she caught the first time. Some breeders attempt another mating after a couple of days just to be sure she took. If she refuses the buck then chances are she's good to go.


----------



## rabbitman (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently started colony raisng mine. You dont need a seperate pen for them unless you dont want babies. I raise mine in a 11'x11' pen for right now but I am working on my aviary and will have them in with my peafowl. So no you dont need a seperate cage. If you want them to breed like rabbits than colony raise them.


----------



## Citylife (Apr 2, 2011)

Take a look at my set up.  It is easy to clean, smell stays down, and easy to make. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_breeders8510.jpg
may page has a few more pics

the lady with 4 dogs, 3 city chickens, meat rabbits and a lizard


----------

